# WLAN-Verbindung verbessern für D-Link AirPlus G DWL-G122 Wireless USB Adapter!



## Phil Freidenker (23. Oktober 2009)

Hi an alle

ich hab folgendest Problem, 
seit heute habe ich Wlan mit einem USB Adapter, ich hab auch "denk ich mal" eine ziemlich gute verbindung aber wärend dem Onlinespielen gibt es öfters Lags. Manchmal muss ich auch neu Verbinden, das nervt mit der Zeit.

Meine Frage jetzt ist, wie kann ich die Verbindung verbessern ohne viel aufwand zu betreiben wenn das überhaupt geht?

Bitte könnte mir jemand helfen?

PHIL


----------



## Raubkopierer (24. Oktober 2009)

Grundsätzlich kann es schon helfen den aktuellsten Treiber für alle Geräte zu nutzen, da meist die zum Erscheinen vorhandenen Treiber und damit die mitgelieferten etwas mangelhaft sind. Weiterhin ist es nicht verkehrt wenn man mal die verschiedenen Wlan-Kanäle probiert um zu schauen ob nicht einer besser funktioniert als der andere.

Für alle anderen Möglichkeiten muss man etwas Geld ausgeben wobei die günstigste Variante wohl ein Lan-Kabel ist sofern der Rechner stationär ist. Wenn man in der Wohnung keine "Wände einreißen" darf steht auch noch D-Links DLAN zur verfügung mit dem man über die Stromleitung einen AccessPoint näher zum Notebook/Desktoprechner bewegen kann (DLAN Adapter mit integriertem Wlan).


----------

